# 24 Rocks!



## Theogenes (Jan 23, 2007)

Anybody see last night's episode?? Jack is back to stay!! They had some interesting "family" twists. I wonder what jack was like growing up as a kid and to be his brother?  
JACK: Are you going to tell me where mom hid the cookies? 
GRAHAM: No, Jack, I'll never tell! 
JACK: YOU WILL TELL ME NOW OR YOUR GOLD FISH ARE FLUSHED! NOW TELL ME!!!! 
GRAHAM: No, Jack, don't do it! 
JACK: Graham, you brought this on yourself....(flushing noise)....
GRAHAM: NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!
JACK: Now tell me Graham or I'll give you a wedgie that you'll never forget...
GRAHAM: OK, OK, I'll tell you Jack....


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 23, 2007)

It was great!


----------



## wsw201 (Jan 23, 2007)

Interesting plot twist with them introducing Jack's family. Also, Graham's son does not look like Graham!!


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 23, 2007)

wsw201 said:


> Also, Graham's son does not look like Graham!!


 
Duh DuH DUHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Theogenes (Jan 23, 2007)

And when Jack finds out that Graham was a mastermind of evil in season 5....WATCHOUT! If Graham thinks Jack is being rough on him now, wait until that happens. Graham will be toast! 
I agree that Graham's son looks a lot like old Jack. I wish they had gotten Donald Sutherland to play Jack's dad. That would have been cool. What's the actor's name who is playing his dad?? He played the first captain (Cochran - I think) of the enterprise to hit warp speed in that Star Trek movie. Anyone know his name??
Jim


----------



## Davidius (Jan 23, 2007)

I have no idea what you guys are talking about. I'm assuming some TV show?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 23, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> I have no idea what you guys are talking about. I'm assuming some TV show?


No, this is a work by Jonathan Edwards. It's really cool, edge of your seat Reformed literature!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes this shows rocks and  to having Donald Sutherland would have been perfect. But the actor I cant remember his name is good as well.

It would be even better if it was James earl jones as his dad!!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 23, 2007)

or even better if Joel Osteen was his brother. 

Joel: Oh Jack its so good to heard from you I hope your having a great day thinking positive thoughts.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 24, 2007)

I would just loved to have it been the Osteens that Jack walks in on at home.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 24, 2007)

Bladestunner316 said:


> I would just loved to have it been the Osteens that Jack walks in on at home.



It would explain why he is so ANTI-touchy feely...come'on, a man can handle only so much! Joel could be a woman's girlfriend....Jack can actually take care of life's problems


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------

